# newbie?



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2008)

How long does it take to become a member instead of a newbie?


----------



## Buzz (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Firewalker,

I think it is when you have made 20 posts?
Something like that anyway.

Buzz


----------



## Noxx (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, it's not based on time but on posts numbers.
Only 3 remainings for you


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to both of you !


----------

